# RV space for rent, Central Phoenix



## finallyfree (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, we are virtually full timers, but own a home in central Phoenix with an RV pad on it.  We are very close to Childrens Hospital, Ariz Heart Institute, St. Josephs/Barrows Neuro Inst. for traveling nurses or those needing a place to stay while someone is getting treatment.  Our pad is in the back of our house, very private, full hookups. Nice back yard with beautiful patio and barbeque area...oh, and an outside shower.  I told someone that was building code in Phoenix, they almost believed me.  If you have never taken a shower in the AZ sunshine, well, you need to.  I digress.  In any case, we are sometimes here, and mostly not, but we will be staying in our home when we are here.  The pad accommodates at least a 40' which is what we own.  If you are interested, please post, and let me know how to contact you.


----------



## kmsavage1 (Mar 29, 2009)

RE: RV space for rent, Central Phoenix

We will be in Phoenix for about a month beginning about 4/15 - would be interested in renting your space. Please send information to Kent Savage, ksavage641@gmail.com.


----------



## finallyfree (Apr 11, 2009)

RE: RV space for rent, Central Phoenix

Sorry, I need to clarify this post.  We are looking for at least 6 month term, and it will be available May 20.  Will be available all next winter so far.  Email me, barbara@bruffner.com.


----------



## azupsguy (Aug 7, 2009)

RE: RV space for rent, Central Phoenix

Barb is your space/pad still available, looking for 6 month or more, looking to be in place by sept. 1.

If not, thank you for your time,  and please let me know of any other possible spots in Phoenix if you
hear or know of any!

Thankyou

Todd Born
email at  motografyx@msn.com
Logostogoxpress


----------

